# Hearth and Home - Virginia Spice



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I have been hitting this tin hard as of late. I probably smoke more VA's than anything else and this one really hits the spot! It was a nice surprise, I had forgotton i'd even bought this one.

Once you crack the tin, you get that Catsup smell. This tobac is definetly one of the fuller VA's i've smoked. Very rich and sweet, very full in your face VA flavor. They claim there is some cigar leaf in this blend, perhaps that has something to do with it. I didn't taste anything that reminded me of a cigar. There are also some very noticable pepper and fig flavors from the perique. On the stronger side, but very smooth and cool smoking.

Overall, just a great blend. I've burned through half a tin in the last week. VA lovers sould definetly check this one out. I've ordered a few tins to put down for awile 

Linky (scroll all the way down)

http://www.pipesandcigars.com/hehoto.html


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

who makes the "hearth and home" series?

i had never heard of them until i started seperating these into topics, i noticed another review of them.

i clicked your link, and that "Louisiana Red" really sounds like my cup o' tea.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> who makes the "hearth and home" series?
> 
> i had never heard of them until i started seperating these into topics, i noticed another review of them.
> 
> i clicked your link, and that "Louisiana Red" really sounds like my cup o' tea.


I do believe it's pipesandcigars.com house blend. I think Russ Oullette blends em.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> I do believe it's pipesandcigars.com house blend. I think Russ Oullette blends em.


now, i've heard of him...
i'll have to pick a tin or two up.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> now, i've heard of him...
> i'll have to pick a tin or two up.


I have a tin each of Larry's blend, Armada, Louisiana Red, and VA spice. If yens are willing to wait a week till a get home I can send you some samplers to try before you buy!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

very generous, VS, but you don't need to do that for me. plus, im going out of town as well this weekend, gonna try and hang out with brett farrrvvvvrrrra down in Mississip.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, I got 2oz of this as part of my Hearth & Home sampler. Out of the six blends I chose, I like this one the least. Maybe this means I don't like Va blends (it's the only Va I've tried.)


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I do believe it's pipesandcigars.com house blend. I think Russ Oullette blends em.


These are Russ' blends that are being prepared and distributed by C&D. The collaboration has been going on since mid 2006.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joed said:


> These are Russ' blends that are being prepared and distributed by C&D. The collaboration has been going on since mid 2006.


I figured C&D fit in somewhere. On TR's site they have the hearth and home stuff listed under pipesandcigars.com, that's kinda what made me figure these were at least started by them.


----------



## mtvtrvlr (Jun 7, 2005)

Sounds tasty, so far in my short pipe smoking journey I've really been digging the VA's: I'm definitely ordering up a bag of this blend. Thanks, VS

Al


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

You make this VA blend sound great Joe. 


I am ordering a tin now 



Bastage  


Shawn


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

This is a great blend by Russ. I love the fact that i can tell what the cigar leaf does in this mix. I only wish i could smoke some right now. (Colds SUX)

Bulk is great.



Root


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

Root said:


> This is a great blend by Russ. I love the fact that i can tell what the cigar leaf does in this mix. I only wish i could smoke some right now. (Colds SUX)
> 
> Bulk is great.
> 
> Root


Virginia Spice is my all-the-time, go-to blend. I love the stuff. I actually can't say I've ever had a blend by Russ Oulette that I haven't liked but Virginia Spice, Old Tarten, LJ Viginia and of course Frenchy's Sunza Bitches are my all-time favorites.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

thanks to Root i was able to try this blend. it looked to me that it had a conn. shade leaf mixed in it. the blend smoked very cool with no gurgle but was kind of bland to my taste buds. but like i said it smoked very well.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

frenchy said:


> Virginia Spice is my all-the-time, go-to blend. I love the stuff. I actually can't say I've ever had a blend by Russ Oulette that I haven't liked but Virginia Spice, Old Tarten, LJ Viginia and of course Frenchy's Sunza Bitches are my all-time favorites.


I have actually heard quite a bit about the sunza bitches lately, I think I may try some along with the virginia spice. Man, I have a lot on my next order. This pipe thing is more expensive than my cigar habit.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Jan 14, 2007)

My first real smoke was Louisiana Red. I have to say... I look forward to trying more of Russ Oulette's blends. I'll probably get some sunza bitches soon simply because I am an oafish collegiate and the name makes me chortle.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Root gifted me a trial baggie of his VS several months ago; bought bulk a week later. Love the stuff - smoking it now. I like its'..... spicy-ness.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I have a tin on the way - thanks for the review, Joe. 

p


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just finished my first bowl of this, and, IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII like it! p


----------

